# Timberline Lodges, Fernie, BC



## Kola (Oct 21, 2007)

Has anyone stayed at Timberline Lodges recently ? I am generally familiar with the location but not with the resort. Not interested in winter season. According to their website it is a major fractional ownership development. Are they set up to handle weekly exchanges ? What is you opinion about their facilities for summer use ? 

Kola


----------



## aka Julie (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm also interested in any first-hand info about this place.  

I have an on-going request with II for next summer in Canmore & Banff.  Last week II called to offer me a 2-bedroom at Timberline Lodges-Juniper for the time period I was looking at.

Ultimately I turned it down as I thought it would be just too far for the trips we wanted to make to Jasper, Lake Louise, Banff, etc.

From their website, the Juniper lodge looks pretty nice and is relatively new.  However, I did think their 2-bedrooms were on the small side (852 sq. ft.) as opposed to the Marriott's we're used to.


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 21, 2007)

I stayed there last New Year's with friends who own there.  Since they own I didn't actually have to use the front desk services but they did exist.  One of the buildings has the reception for all af the rentals/timeshares.  The building we were in had a hot tub and shared a pool but we were lazy and didn't go but the kids enjoyed it.  There are also ping pong tables, you can rent movies and board games.  THere is a room with a large TV you can use they have a shuttle to the hill but we walked easily.  The units were very nicely equipped with everything we needed except steak knives (so that was our gift to our hosts).  They stay there every summer since they own and enjoy the area.  There are lakes you can visit as well as mountain biking etc.  They do have a website with booking rates listed if you look for it you will be able to determine if the building you are being offered a week in is classified as gold, silver, or bronze.  I believe out friends owned in a silver building.  The newest building I believe now has granite countertops and upgraded features.  I don't care about those things at all but I know some people do.  Lucky us we've been invited back for NewYear's this year.

Joan:whoopie:


----------



## Canuck (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wanted to add to this old thread.  We just got back from a long weekend in Fernie at Timberline Lodge.  This is a great resort/condo.  It is fractional ownership that offers II to their owners.  Each owner has 13 weeks a year to use or deposit.  It seems most are new to the whole TimeShare experience but it's catching on.
We stayed in Juniper Lodge, the newest building.  We had a large ground floor 2 bedroom, 2 bath.  The smaller 2 bedroom units are very nice as well.  They all have kitchens stocked with everything you could need (except for a non-stick frying pan), granite counter tops, stainless steel appliances.  There is a washer and dryer in all the units.  There is a Spa on site.  Only the end units have a hot tub out on the deck but there are several common hot tubs on the grounds as well as BBQ's.  The pool is small, the weight room is average at best.  There is a little store up the road that sells basic food items.  
Fernie is a great little historic town about a 2min. drive away that has a major grocery store and other little shops.  You can rent mountain bikes in town or on the mountain.  The resort is on the mountain but you have to walk or drive to the lifts (in winter)....just seconds away.  The walk to the lifts in the summer is easy.  We brought our bikes and took the lifts up and went mountain biking.  The biking and hiking is AWESOME.....just breathtaking.  The Elk river was full of people fly fishing.  There are several golf courses in and around Fernie.
Fernie is an easy 3 hour drive from Calgary and very pretty.  This winter Delta will be flying into Cranbrook via Salt Lake City for the winter ski season and the drive is about 1 hour and 15 min.


----------

